# Boer goat tail pigmentation?



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

So my two kids were born yesterday. Yippee! Mom has 95-97 dark pigment (fb) and dad has 100 percent drk pigment (fb). So imagine my surprise when the kids have dark pink bottoms with a few black spots! Then I read that the tail pigmentation darkens over 3 months? And I saw a picture of a buckling (paint, brown on rump) they called full pigment that looked darker pink to me. Does this pink darken until they are 3 months old, or did my kids somehow get dark pink rumps? Are any boer kids born with actual dark black tail pigmentation? Thanks guys! I'm trying to learn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Traditional Boers are born with either tiny spots or nothing at all....don't worry ...because they have up to 6 months of age... to get the pigment percentage ...that they will have by then....Usually at 3 months if they have at least 75 % pigment they are OK....and may get full pigment in a short time...

I find paint boers are born with full pigment....... :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:hug: thank you, Pam! I was starting to worry that I had kids with 1 percent pigmentation! I had noticed the black spots getting bigger and covering more on my commercial kids (7-8 weeks) so maybe I belittled their black headed sire for nothing, ha ha! Big relief.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...give it some time.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

